# HTTPS Everywhere is a Firefox, Chrome, and Opera extension that encrypts your communi



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> HTTPS Everywhere is produced as a collaboration between The Tor Project and the Electronic Frontier Foundation. Many sites on the web offer some limited support for encryption over HTTPS, but make it difficult to use. For instance, they may default to unencrypted HTTP, or fill encrypted pages with links that go back to the unencrypted site. The HTTPS Everywhere extension fixes these problems by using clever technology to rewrite requests to these sites to HTTPS.


Here

I've been using this for a couple of days now and now and then the pages load slower, but so far it doesn't interfere too much..


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Mike! I think I have it, but not sure. How would I check to make sure??
Thanks!!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Just click on your Extensions or Add-ons in your Browser options and it will tell if you have it. I've been using it on a couple of Browsers for a few days now and I notice web pages loading a little slower, but the content of the sites works just fine...Still checking it out..


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks ! I guess I don't have it!!


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a bunch of ad-ons. I think I should delete some. Can you help??


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

donetao said:


> I have a bunch of ad-ons. I think I should delete some. Can you help??


Please read the sticky at the top of this forum http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-reviews/1068837-purpose-forum-please-read-before.html



> The purpose of this forum - please read before posting
> 
> This is a place to share your reviews on products or services that YOU have used or have some experience with.
> *
> ...


Start a new topic in web & email to ask what addons/extensions should be kept or disabled /removed


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

ekim68 said:


> Just click on your Extensions or Add-ons in your Browser options and it will tell if you have it. I've been using it on a couple of Browsers for a few days now and I notice web pages loading a little slower, but the content of the sites works just fine...Still checking it out..


Hi Mike! I don't see it in my Extensions or add-ons, but I have it and it's driving me crazy. Did you down load it or did it come with a Firefox update. How can I get rid of this HTTPS?? I hate it!!:down:
Thanks Mike!!


----------



## DSTM (Mar 2, 2015)

donetao said:


> Hi Mike! I don't see it in my Extensions or add-ons, but I have it and it's driving me crazy. Did you down load it or did it come with a Firefox update. How can I get rid of this HTTPS?? I hate it!!:down:
> Thanks Mike!!


Why do you find HTTPS so bad when it provides a reasonable guarantee that one is communicating with precisely the website that one intended to communicate with no middle man intervention?


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

> Why do you find HTTPS so bad when it provides a reasonable guarantee that one is communicating with precisely the website that one intended to communicate with no middle man intervention?


It very well might be good, but when I click on email from TSG, it won't take me to that thread because the Gmail is HTTP from TSG and it changes it to HTTPS and won't get me here. Sorry if I'm not explaining this well. I hope this makes sense. I think this started happening with last firefox up dated??


----------



## DSTM (Mar 2, 2015)

I run an earlier version of FireFox and won't let it update, Gary.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

DSTM said:


> I run an earlier version of FireFox and won't let it update, Gary.


Hi DSTM! I don't know what you mean "won't let it update".
I have the latest version of Firefox!!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Can't any of you read 
I specifically said in post 6 This is not a debate topic or to ask for help 
This entire tech tips forum is for single posts that are information. We allow replies along the lines of yes I agree or similar. 
We do not allow discussion about the product or help with using it 

Read the sticky at the top of the forum carefully 
This topic is closed

If you have any problems with your browser then start a new topic in Web and email to ask for help there


----------

